# Official Super Bowl Thread



## Papageorgio (Jan 18, 2015)

Who is going to win? Who do you want to win?

Any trash talk?

The Vegas odds have the Seahawks as 2 point favorites.

The over/under started at 48.5 and has gone to 49.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 18, 2015)

Based on today's expositions I would say that the Seahawks are royally fucked lol.

Seriously, they didn't even show up for today's game until the last 4 minutes. What an embarrassing way to win the "big game"


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 18, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Who is going to win? Who do you want to win?
> 
> Any trash talk?
> 
> ...



*That's bound to change.*


----------



## Rocko (Jan 18, 2015)

What? Seahawks favorites?? I think i'm going to bet on the Patriots. I have them winning easy.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 18, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Who is going to win? Who do you want to win?
> ...



Sherman is probably out.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Based on today's expositions I would say that the Seahawks are royally fucked lol.
> 
> Seriously, they didn't even show up for today's game until the last 4 minutes. What an embarrassing way to win the "big game"



Why do you think the Hawks should feel embarrassed? 

You don't gave to be off by much to have a bad game against any team in the Conference Championships.

Wilson wasn't throwing horrible passes.  Most of his so called bad throws hit Seahawk receivers right in the hands.

It was windy and raining the whole game.  It's not like Rodgers was lighting it up either.  He had something like 150 yards passing late in the game.  You know if Kearse had caught the ball early on Seattle might have won the game!







More easily.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 18, 2015)

Rocko said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



He said he is fine and will play in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 18, 2015)

Are the Vegas Odds Makers drunk? Did they watch today's games?


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Are the Vegas Odds Makers drunk? Did they watch today's games?



Bet against the Hawks...  Mortgage your house!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 18, 2015)

Who's gonna win the Superbowl?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 18, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Are the Vegas Odds Makers drunk? Did they watch today's games?
> ...


If I were a gambler I would. After watching their abysmal playing today I can't help but wonder if you can judge their chances without your emotions getting in the way.

I have 0 interest in rooting for either team but the Hawks are clearly outclassed based simply on performance


----------



## Rocko (Jan 18, 2015)

I like the Pats and the over.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 18, 2015)

If I won't  bet (which will be unlikely) I'll root for the Hawks. RW seems like a good guy and I hate the Pats.


----------



## Toro (Jan 18, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Who is going to win? Who do you want to win?
> ...



It already has.  The line is now a Pick.

And I pick the Pats since that's who I picked at the beginning of the year.  But I'll be rooting for Seattle.

It's going to be a fascinating game.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2015)

There are many things I just don't get about this game of yours. How does one get from a 2 of 2 to a three of ten???

Looks like fun though.

I just watched some of the Patriot's Vs Colts game.......wasted few minutes.

Greg


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 18, 2015)

Ya...That was a typical Russell Wilson game.  He'll be Lucky to get 40 rating the next time he plays. 

Guess what ... It probably won't be raining in AZ.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Who is going to win? Who do you want to win?
> 
> Any trash talk?
> 
> ...



Patriots.  I don't need to trash talk.  Did you SEE that game?


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 18, 2015)

Seattle won with a QB that got a 40 burger and normally gets a passer rating around 100 and zero ints in a playoff game.

I keep seeing that the Hawks should be embarrassed.  I would think GB would be the team that's embarrassed.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Who is going to win? Who do you want to win?
> ...



I watched a fair slice of it...very one sided. The Col;ts got gelded...real bad....but a very confusing game.

Greg


----------



## Rocko (Jan 18, 2015)

The thing I like about this year's SB is we truly have a game between the best teams in each conference. The best possible matchup. Having said that since it's the SB so the game will probably be a blowout.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Seattle won with a QB that got a 40 burger and normally gets a passer rating around 100 and zero ints in a playoff game.
> 
> I keep seeing that the Hawks should be embarrassed.  I would think GB would be the team that's embarrassed.



????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Greg


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 18, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle won with a QB that got a 40 burger and normally gets a passer rating around 100 and zero ints in a playoff game.
> ...



It's not rocket surgery Greg.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



It's my favorite sport to watch. It's so exciting!    I'm so excited about that game!


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 18, 2015)

Based on what I saw today if Seattle plays a *normal* game they will crush New England just like they did the Broncos last season.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Are you gay?  Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Seattle won with a QB that got a 40 burger and normally gets a passer rating around 100 and zero ints in a playoff game.
> 
> I keep seeing that the Hawks should be embarrassed.  I would think GB would be the team that's embarrassed.



But what was his rating during the first half?  


HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



You think I'm gay because I like football?    LOTS of women like football, and straight ones too!


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle won with a QB that got a 40 burger and normally gets a passer rating around 100 and zero ints in a playoff game.
> ...



I don't know what I was thinking.  I honestly thought you were some other poster.  I thought I was responding to Greg. I do know that the OP DEMANDED trash talk...so I'll go with that as my final answer!



Oh..  !    Wilson's first half passer rating was ZERO.  I have watched thousands of games and never seen a ZERO rating.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Nor is it a fast food supplier so what is a "40 burger"?

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



I would try to help you, but honestly, I don't know what a 40 burger is either.    I'm not much into the statistical part of the game anyway.  I just like to watch the game is all.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I don't think I have the same passion for what we call "Gridiron" as does ChrisL; Rugby well maybe but I would not have expressed myself as she did. However, I've been known to require a new TV after a game on occasions....bricks and TV screens are a no no!! I notice that the Seahawks beat the GBPs in a close one. Between watching a blowout and a close game I prefer a close game...unless it's the team I barrack for in which case I want them to win by 100 to ZERO.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, I'm happy because my team is going to the Super Bowl.  It's the biggest and most important game of the year!


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



lol. Me too wrt NFL but I do like the stats as well; Passing rate about 100 I presume is average 100 yards in successful completions per quarter(?) while a 40b is not real good. A "0 ints" is easy enough...no intercepts methinks but if not I'm not unduly concerned. 

I can't predict a winner of course being an outsider and not seeing the Seahawks game but as a rule a close hard battle is usually a better preparation than a walkover. It will be interesting watching the SB especially if the ads are as good as years past...


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2015)

TOP 10 FUNNIEST SUPERBOWL ADS - Best Ten Super Bowl XLVI 2012 Commercials - YouTube

lol

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Good luck to both teams and may the best team on the day win...so Patriots by 100+

Good luck!!

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Very nice!    Have a good night, Greg!


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Found it!!!

40 burger on the Birds in their house to open - Page 3 - New Orleans Saints - Saints Report - Message Boards

A win by about 40 points....learn something new every day!!  ...

Afternoon here. And about 90oF.....

Greg


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 19, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



A 100 passer rating is exceptional.   There are a handful that have done better.  40 is abysmal.  0 is almost NEVER heard of.  Typically in the past a QB that had a ZERO passer rating in the first half of a game this important would have been benched in favor of the team's back up QB.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 19, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



100 points?  That would be lucky indeed.  It's never been done.  The highest score ever in an NFL game was 72.

Furthermore trying to compare this afternoon's game to the norm is futile on many levels.  Seattle had the best Defense in the NFL this season as well as last season.  The 22 points the Packers scored is a rare amount against the Hawks.

It is highly unlikely the NE Patriots will score more than the 22 allowed by the Hawks today.  What you saw today was a freaky weird game.  Our QB and receivers played their worst game ever or at least for a VERY long time. It was raining and windy.  The ball skipped off of the receivers hands numerous times caught still in flight by the Packer Defense giving them unusually great field position on multiple occasions.

That won't be the case in sunny Arizona in two weeks.  The gamblers in Nevada opened the odds with Seattle a two point favorite now down to a toss up.  

If I had an extra thou I would jump at even points.

I predict the Seahawks to win by a TD.  That's 7 points for those of you that don't know anything about American football.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 19, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Found it!!!
> 
> 40 burger on the Birds in their house to open - Page 3 - New Orleans Saints - Saints Report - Message Boards
> 
> ...



I used the "burger" reference loosely. It probably has never been used before in describing a QB passer rating.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



TD...6 and 1 for the Conversion. Have not watched much but have never seen anyone miss a conversion.

Greg


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 19, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



It happens.  Also the conversion can be for 2 points as was demonstrated by the Hawks. 

In reference to gambling, winning by a TD is generally considered to be 7 points although technically a TD really can be anything from 6-8 points total depending on how the PAT is played or missed.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Lol.  I don't think the Pats will score 100 points either.  It's all going to depend on what kind of game each team plays.  Obviously, both are good teams or they wouldn't be in the Superbowl, but if both have a good day, it will probably end up being a close game, like you say.  However, I say Pats win by a TD!


----------



## Freewill (Jan 19, 2015)

Who cares?  The Colts were lucky to be there and who can like the Patriots?  I have yet to see a team get as lucky as Seattle did in the last 4 minutes.

At least there were no controversial calls.


----------



## Freewill (Jan 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Are the Vegas Odds Makers drunk? Did they watch today's games?



Seattle played a much better team then did the Patriots.  Not more then a month ago the Colts got lit up for 6 touchdowns it is not surprising that they did again.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 19, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Who cares?  The Colts were lucky to be there and who can like the Patriots?  I have yet to see a team get as lucky as Seattle did in the last 4 minutes.
> 
> At least there were no controversial calls.



Great point.

And really as a fan that's all I was hoping for other than a win.

I don't mind the drama as long as it is about the challenges the players and coaches must face and overcome or not.

From Seattle's point of view this was truly a team that "Snatched victory from the jaws of defeat".


----------



## hangover (Jan 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Based on what I saw today if Seattle plays a *normal* game they will crush New England just like they did the Broncos last season.


And "IF" a frog had a tail he wouldn't bump his butt. If you're relying on "if", you don't have a prayer.


----------



## BluePhantom (Jan 19, 2015)

Well I have only done a very basic break down of the game....we have two weeks to kill...we will get to it. I am a Seahawks fan so obviously I will go with the Hawks, but setting homerism aside for a moment, my initial look seems to suggest that the match-ups favor Seattle more than New England


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 19, 2015)

hangover said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Based on what I saw today if Seattle plays a *normal* game they will crush New England just like they did the Broncos last season.
> ...



You have a point.  *IF* Aaron Rodgers is truly the best QB in the NFL the Packers should have won going away.

I saw little evidence of the Packer QB's injury.  He hopped a couple of times AFTER he RAN for 20 or 30 yards across the field a couple of times and passed the ball. 

He did have one self inflicted right ankle twist on the leg opposite the reported injured leg.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 19, 2015)

Freewill said:


> I have yet to see a team get as lucky as Seattle did in the last 4 minutes.


That was too close for comfort. I quit watching the game at half time and watched the second half later on to see how bad it was.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



The best QB is not always going to win, especially if they don't have talent surrounding them. It is obvious that Seattle has better all around talent then Green Bay had surrounding Rodgers, who is also injured and as the game progressed you could see Rodgers struggling getting the velocity on throws.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 20, 2015)

Another Super Bowl I won't watch. I'll never again watch the cheating Patriots play football.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 20, 2015)

You can be sure that the Seahawks will test their balls.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> You can be sure that the Seahawks will test their balls.



Are you sure Seattle has the balls? Patriot fans claim the Hawks have no balls.

Sorry, I couldn't resist,


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 20, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > You can be sure that the Seahawks will test their balls.
> ...


Brady is gonna get teabagged.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > You can be sure that the Seahawks will test their balls.
> ...




The "Seahawks" are "Seahens"? Who would have guessed....being current titleholders and all. lol

Greg


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2015)

The odds are now a Pick'em, right now I think Seattle is a favorite in my book, usually the teams that win big the week before struggle the next week. Look at the games the week before. The Colts waltzed by Denver, New England rallied twice to beat Baltimore, Seattle cruised by Carolina, Packers struggled against the Cowboys.

This week, NE routed Indy and Seattle struggled to beat the Pack.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 20, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



That's crazy talk!  Seattle has better receivers than does Green Bay?  Preposterous!

Seattle has a better O-Line than the boys in Green and Gold?  Whatcha smokin?

Seahawks running backs better than the Packers?  Marginally.  Lynch is a little better than Lacey.


----------



## BluePhantom (Jan 20, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> The odds are now a Pick'em, right now I think Seattle is a favorite in my book, usually the teams that win big the week before struggle the next week. Look at the games the week before. The Colts waltzed by Denver, New England rallied twice to beat Baltimore, Seattle cruised by Carolina, Packers struggled against the Cowboys.
> 
> This week, NE routed Indy and Seattle struggled to beat the Pack.



Well I would guess that if this game was played 10 times Seattle would win 7 of them.  The question is will Super Bowl Sunday be one of those other three times?  If both teams play their usual game, Seattle should win, but you can never predict certain things.  Take the NFC Championship....two teams that were among the best in the NFL at protecting the ball and they turn it over 7 or 8 times between them. An NFL football games includes a lot of unpredictable elements that can completely change the outcome.  But all things being equal this is Seattle's game to lose


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 20, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The odds are now a Pick'em, right now I think Seattle is a favorite in my book, usually the teams that win big the week before struggle the next week. Look at the games the week before. The Colts waltzed by Denver, New England rallied twice to beat Baltimore, Seattle cruised by Carolina, Packers struggled against the Cowboys.
> ...



I hope the odds go crazy in New Egglands favor.  One thing should be obvious that the Hawks play best when their backs are against the wall.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 20, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


what else did you expect him to say though,something like-I am felling a lot of pain but i will play anyway? He'll play no doubt cause he badly wants to win as most the players do obviously,I was impressed how he stayed in the game willing to play hurt like that but he is going to have to be completely healthy to be effective.

plus if the Hawks  have a non existant pass rush again that reappeared after it looked like it was a thing of the past this season,they wont win this game.they need to fix that big time.


----------



## BluePhantom (Jan 20, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> what else did you expect him to say though,something like-I am felling a lot of pain but i will play anyway? He'll play no doubt cause he badly wants to win as most the players do obviously,I was impressed how he stayed in the game willing to play hurt like that but he is going to have to be completely healthy to be effective.
> 
> plus if the Hawks  have a non existant pass rush again that reappeared after it looked like it was a thing of the past this season,they wont win this game.they need to fix that big time.



Sherman will be fine.  I am more worried about Thomas and even he should be ready to go.  As far as the pass rush, Seattle hasn't had a very good puss rush all year.  It got better near the end of the season but after Jordan Hill got injured it mellowed out a bit.  I don't expect Brady to take a lot of sacks although he might get hurried a lot and take some hits after the throw


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 20, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > what else did you expect him to say though,something like-I am felling a lot of pain but i will play anyway? He'll play no doubt cause he badly wants to win as most the players do obviously,I was impressed how he stayed in the game willing to play hurt like that but he is going to have to be completely healthy to be effective.
> ...


yeah thomas is the one to really worry about.sherman only hurt his elbow,that can heal fine in two weeks a shoulder injury though is more serious.if thomas isnt 100%,thats going to  be bad news for the seahawks,.he is a key player.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Aren't you the guy that has claimed the Hawks are a dynasty? Weren't you saying the Hawks were going 15-1 or something stupid like that? 

Give it a rest, are they a fucking dynasty or a bunch of overpaid pussies? Make up your mind and get back to me. 

I'd take the Seattle team as far as talent over Green Bay, and maybe, just maybe, homerboy that is what Seattle was such a huge favorite this last weekend over Green Bay, remember that? Remember all those threads earlier this year you stating how great Seattle is? 

Now, you are saying they are that good? Give it a rest cupcake.


----------



## BluePhantom (Jan 20, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> yeah thomas is the one to really worry about.sherman only hurt his elbow,that can heal fine in two weeks a shoulder injury though is more serious.if thomas isnt 100%,thats going to  be bad news for the seahawks,.he is a key player.



It sure won't help.  Thomas will play but I am not sure he will be 100%.  Just depends on how badly his shoulder was separated and Seattle isn't going to make that public knowledge.  They will say he is 100% even if he isn't. On the other hand they may make it out to be worse than it is just to bait Brady.  Who knows.  Still Thomas at 90% is better than most safeties in the NFL


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 20, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Ya...That was I.

The media has convinced me since then that the Seahawks are pedestrian with a legal midget for a QB.  

I think now that they will win in AZ and NE can just recycle GB's excuses in hopes the NFL will just go ahead on and engrave the Lombardi with Brady being the winning QB AND the MVP.

The terrible truth is that the Seahawks are not worthy.  We STOLE the NFC Championship.  I'm amazed that the team wasn't arrested after the game and most of the Hawk losers should be still in Jail waiting for babbie's mama to come up with bail money.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 20, 2015)

What concerns me is that the Hawks often have low scoring games. They win but they do so by limiting the other team to even less points. If they are firing on all cylinders they will be hard to beat, but it might take a while to get the car started.


----------



## BluePhantom (Jan 20, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> What concerns me is that the Hawks often have low scoring games. They win but they do so by limiting the other team to even less points. If they are firing on all cylinders they will be hard to beat, but it might take a while to get the car started.



You might be surprised actually to learn that during the regular season New England scored 29 points per game and Seattle scored 25.  Despite being considered a very high powered offense it didn't translate into ridiculously more points per game than Seattle. In fact if you look at my statistical breakdown here (Super Bowl XLIX Predictions US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum) you will see that in overall offensive DVOA New England is 6th and Seattle is actually 5th.  It's just that Seattle does it on the ground and New England does it through the air and passing gets more attention than running, hence the stereotypes and misconceptions that people have about these respective offenses. 

Seattle's offense is very underrated because of how they run it, but make no mistake....they are a very good offense and can score on New England


----------



## BluePhantom (Jan 20, 2015)

Another way to look at it Iceweasel is this way.  Based on just yardage alone Wilson doesn't look terribly impressive but consider that Tom Brady threw 582 regular season passes for 4,109 yards, 33 tds, and 9 int.  Wilson only attempted 452 passes, but he had a 7.7 yards per attempt average, a 4.4% td average, and a 1.5% interception average.  So just for the heck of it lets give Wilson the same number of attempts as Brady.  At 582 passes Wilson would have (according to those averages) 4,505 yards, 26 tds, and 9 ints. Brady still has more touchdowns but when you equalize the number of attempts it gets a whole lot closer. Now throw in Wilson's rushing (849 yards and 6 tds this year) and the effect is even more pronounced.

Now this is not at all to suggest that Wilson is better than Brady or anything like that, but to show that *when they choose to throw*, Seattle can be just as effective as New England.


----------



## BluePhantom (Jan 20, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Aren't you the guy that has claimed the Hawks are a dynasty? Weren't you saying the Hawks were going 15-1 or something stupid like that?



If Seattle wins this Super Bowl I would call them a dynasty.  Things aren't like they were prior to the onset of free agency in 1992 I think it was. The Steelers of the 70s and the great 49ers teams that were around before free agency would have gotten probably half the rings just because free agency tears a team apart.  Had free agency never been introduced New England would probably have 5 rings, Dallas a few more, and this Seahawks team would probably end up with 4 or so before everyone got old.

For me to be a dynasty you have to win multiple Super Bowls in a short time frame, preferably going back to back at least once but that's not absolutely mandatory.  In the era of free agency back to back titles in my mind qualifies or three over the course of five or six years qualifies.  But let's win the second one before we get into all that.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you the guy that has claimed the Hawks are a dynasty? Weren't you saying the Hawks were going 15-1 or something stupid like that?
> ...



I'm not going to be playing, so I can't help.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 20, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you the guy that has claimed the Hawks are a dynasty? Weren't you saying the Hawks were going 15-1 or something stupid like that?
> ...



*I wouldn't.
*
I don't know what kind of deal with the* Devil *the Seahawks made at halftime on Sunday but two Lombardi's don't constitute a dynasty!  I've seen lotsa teams score three TDs in a qtr.  I've never seen one score three TDs in a qtr as well as throw an interception in the endzone.  Certainly not in a Conference Championship game! That's some wack poo! Your opponent in a game that late in the playoffs is suppozed to be top shelf.

It's getting ridiculous like the Seahawks are starting to resemble the Harlem Globetrotters.  Ya don't know what to expect.  Ya just know it will be entertaining and that they will almost always win.

Face it!  We have a runt for a QB.  Our best receiver is half as good as many team's #1.  Our running back won't start in the first period much of the time...he's too busy puking Skittles on the sidelines or screwing around with which cleats he wants to wear so he can piss off the NFL.

Our DB's think they are some kinda super heros.  Most of our best players were walk ons with bad habits.

Frankly I don't know how Carroll controls this three ring circus enough to win one game let alone one Super Bowl and probably another in less than two weeks.

Dynasty?  I'm not really sure what to call it but at this point I wouldn't call it that.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > You can be sure that the Seahawks will test their balls.
> ...



If anyone has deflated balls, it's the Seahawks.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



How would you know?  Has somebody been receiving racy tweets?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yo mama told me.    J/K of course.  Don't tell on me!


----------



## BluePhantom (Jan 20, 2015)

I just got off the phone with my step-father to get his take on the Seahawks / Packers game.  He is a former baseball player and college baseball coach and was recently inducted into the college baseball hall of fame as a coach. I asked him his take on the Seahawks victory and here is what he told me.  He said:

In every game no matter the sport each team has breaks.  In the first quarter Green Bay got a break when Kearse tipped the ball and Clinton-Dix intercepted it.  That was a break.  It wasn't great defense or terrible offense.  It was just a break and now it is up to Green Bay as to what to do with it. The Packers turned that break into three points.  On the onside kick late in the game, a Green Bay player decided to be a hero and fucked it up.  That was a break.  It wasn't great play by Seattle, it was just like the Kearse tip...a break.  Now it's up to Seattle as to what to do with that.  They turned it into a touchdown.  Seattle made better use of the breaks they got than Green Bay did and that's the ball game.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> I just got off the phone with my step-father to get his take on the Seahawks / Packers game.  He is a former baseball player and college baseball coach and was recently inducted into the college baseball hall of fame as a coach. I asked him his take on the Seahawks victory and here is what he told me.  He said:
> 
> In every game no matter the sport each team has breaks.  In the first quarter Green Bay got a break when Kearse tipped the ball and Clinton-Dix intercepted it.  That was a break.  It wasn't great defense or terrible offense.  It was just a break and now it is up to Green Bay as to what to do with it. The Packers turned that break into three points.  On the onside kick late in the game, a Green Bay player decided to be a hero and fucked it up.  That was a break.  It wasn't great play by Seattle, it was just like the Kearse tip...a break.  Now it's up to Seattle as to what to do with that.  They turned it into a touchdown.  Seattle made better use of the breaks they got than Green Bay did and that's the ball game.



Lol! What is the point? Who cares? The Hawks won and it is on to the Super Bowl.


----------



## BluePhantom (Jan 20, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > I just got off the phone with my step-father to get his take on the Seahawks / Packers game.  He is a former baseball player and college baseball coach and was recently inducted into the college baseball hall of fame as a coach. I asked him his take on the Seahawks victory and here is what he told me.  He said:
> ...



shit wrong thread.  I thought it was the Seahawks / Packers thread.  Mmmmmmmmmm beer. My apologies


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 26, 2015)

One week and now we get to the onslaught of human interests stories that fill the newspapers, TV, blogs, radio show and so on. 

I think the two weeks needs to be one week and get it over with.

And we will have all the pre-Super Bowl nonsense, how long is the pre-game show this year?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 26, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> One week and now we get to the onslaught of human interests stories that fill the newspapers, TV, blogs, radio show and so on.
> 
> I think the two weeks needs to be one week and get it over with.
> 
> And we will have all the pre-Super Bowl nonsense, how long is the pre-game show this year?


Yep, two weeks is ridiculous. I can't believe it generates any additional interest. Probably good for sales though.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 26, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Who is going to win? Who do you want to win?
> 
> Any trash talk?
> 
> ...



I'm rooting for the Seahawks, because I don't trust New England, anymore. The Patriots don't even deserve to be in the SB, because of their questionable antics. I hope they lose. You can't make me believe Brady, with all his experience, didn't know all those footballs were deflated. 

  I am a "Tough Love" advocate.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle won with a QB that got a 40 burger and normally gets a passer rating around 100 and zero ints in a playoff game.
> ...



  Hear! Hear!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 26, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Who is going to win? Who do you want to win?
> ...



They both have a reputation as cheating in the NFL. Just don't tell Seahawk fans, they  are in serious denial.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cheating?? How can one cheat in the NFL with 3000 camera angles and 5000 refs??? (OK: numbers slightly exaggerated) And what's that about "deflated" footballs?

Greg


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 27, 2015)

Most the players that have been to the Super Bowl said the BS this week will not be a distraction. after Wednesday, they go into game mode. 

The deflategate, the breaking arm talk will all be in the past. The fans will continue to talk and be distracted until the game starts,


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Most the players that have been to the Super Bowl said the BS this week will not be a distraction. after Wednesday, they go into game mode.
> 
> The deflategate, the breaking arm talk will all be in the past. The fans will continue to talk and be distracted until the game starts,



Not me, I'm only concerned with the Superbowl.  I don't care what the others might think of my team.  I don't think there is any "cheating" going on any more so than with any other teams.  They all have their little stupid things that they do that MAY or MAY NOT help them win games.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



The guys better get used to it!  Us ladies LOVE football too.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Most the players that have been to the Super Bowl said the BS this week will not be a distraction. after Wednesday, they go into game mode.
> ...



Good for you!  You are a great fan!

The Patriots deserve to be in this years Super Bowl much as the Denver Broncos deserved to be in last year's title game.  Unfortunately for the Patriots the AFC doesn't have the strongest Defenses so the Pats haven't been tested like they will be Sunday.  If the Patriots DO win though they will have earned it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 30, 2015)

So my prediction for this year's Super Bowl, I think it will be low scoring. Both teams have great secondary's. Brady has been phenomenal this year and took a team that was terrible on offense and made it work. Seattle's defense has dominated the NFL and have the pressure to disrupt the pass game. Seattle has the better running game. The best bet for NE to stop Lynch and keep Wilson in the pocket, Wilson's strength is his creativity. Seattle needs to contain Gronk and not let the Pats establish any ground game. Let Brady throw and let the DBs disrupt the receivers.

I predicted Seattle last year because of their defense, I'll predict Seattle again, because of their defense. 

The Seahawks 20, New England 17


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2015)

Line for the game is Pick'em. 

Not unexpected, I still give the edge to Seattle. 

Defense wins championships and if they rattle Brady early, it could be a rout, but I don't see a rout.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2015)

Super Bowl pre-game show is been on for awhile, way to much overkill for this thing. It gets worse every year. Hour pre-game. Is sufficient, I would like to think.


----------



## BluePhantom (Feb 1, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Super Bowl pre-game show is been on for awhile, way to much overkill for this thing. It gets worse every year. Hour pre-game. Is sufficient, I would like to think.



Yeah right now they are doing a spot on the confetti.  Sigh


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm not going to turn it to NBC until a half hour before.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 1, 2015)

I've joked that the game itself could be handled with the coin toss. "It's heads! Seattle wins it!!!"


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2015)

The coin toss would save us a lot of time and we can go right to the reason of the Super Bowl...the ads.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm watching the Puppy Bowl, had enough of the Super Bowl 124 hour pregame special....


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 1, 2015)

Two hours of this BS pre game left.  

THEN ...  NE will find out what the AFC is missing on the Defensive side of the ball.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 1, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Two hours of this BS pre game left.
> 
> THEN ...  NE will find out what the AFC is missing on the Defensive side of the ball.


You're going down,* Huggy*.  Down.  Down, down, down.

Go Seahawks!

_No, wait..._


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2015)

Good first quarter, pretty even.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 1, 2015)

What d-bag decided that it was a good idea to put Missy what's her face in the halftime show? Seriously, that shit's not even good for ghetto music.


----------



## dblack (Feb 1, 2015)

complete. maximum. evil.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> What d-bag decided that it was a good idea to put Missy what's her face in the halftime show? Seriously, that shit's not even good for ghetto music.



Missy misdemeanor Elliott use to be great. I was driving home and missed it. She wasn't good?

If its worth it let me twerk it put my thang down flip it and reverse it.

Is she fat again?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 1, 2015)

Last I saw Missy she looked like skinny al roker


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 1, 2015)

I wanted gronk and Brady to win but no more. They're already too cocky.  I like lynch Sherman and Westbrook. 

Westbrook has 2 rings and eli too. Payton only 1.

Brady already has 3. Why should he have a perfect life? Go bang Giselle.  It'll make him forget. NOT. Show me a hot chick and I'll show you a guy who's sick of fucking her.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 1, 2015)

UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## dblack (Feb 1, 2015)

Pretty awesome game all told. Really dumb call on that last pass though.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 1, 2015)

WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2015)

Was that a pick play that Seattle got picked on? 

What a crazy game.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2015)

Patriots!! .........


----------



## Care4all (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Unkotare (Feb 1, 2015)

And there you have it.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 1, 2015)

dblack said:


> Pretty awesome game all told. Really dumb call on that last pass though.



They should have given it to lynch. Tried to pick on the rookie and got picked off. Didn't see that coming. Lol

You know who's really happy? That defensive back for new england who jumped over the falling receiver rather than plowing into him to make sure he doesn't catch that ball.

He probably worried he'd get a flag for hitting a defenseless player or late hit because the NFL doesn't allow hitting anymore. Didn't SNL have a skit about that?


----------



## hortysir (Feb 1, 2015)

All in all a very good game until the last 20seconds.
Stupidest play call ever when you have Lynch standing next to you
Then fighting??? There's no fighting in Super Bowls.

Brady's head will never fit out of the stadium now


----------



## Steinlight (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks like my bet was right. Patriots won. Great sportsmanship by Seattle. What pieces of shit.


----------



## BluePhantom (Feb 1, 2015)

Well congratulations to Patriots fans.   Why they don't hand it to Lynch at the end I have no idea.  Probably the worst call in the history of the Super Bowl.  It was Seattle's to win...they had it and flat out gave it away.   I am stunned.

Sweet deal for Patriots fans.  Great game


----------



## asaratis (Feb 1, 2015)

It ain't over 'til the fat lady sings!

That is the most exciting SB finale I have witnessed!  Unbelievable!


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 1, 2015)

Care4all said:


> WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!



Now Brady is the perfect man. He already was but this is like a demi god becoming a full blown god.

He almost did it the year they were undefeated then lost to Eli and the Giants in the Superbowl. 

He just tied Montana.

Payton wishes he was Brady. What round was Brady taken in? Lol what a deal.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

I haven't watch New England play a game since Jim Plunkett..They play a lot better now...


----------



## Plasmaball (Feb 1, 2015)

great fucking game...Stupid call and zero class on the guy who picks a fight.....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > What d-bag decided that it was a good idea to put Missy what's her face in the halftime show? Seriously, that shit's not even good for ghetto music.
> ...



She just sucked. Imagine listening to Charlie Brown's teacher for about a minute and a half. It was no better than that. And trust me, no sexiness about it if you were looking for that. And all her lame dancers wore her name on their shirts b/c nobody knows who the f she is otherwise. I can see why.

She was out there cos KP basically needed the time to wardrobe change....but hell, get someone who isn't crap....or just do a KP remix and focus on the dancers or something. Missy Fuckface tainted the hell out of what had been at least a fun show if not a great one.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 1, 2015)

Dumbest call in Super Bowl history?

Haha!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2015)

Woo-hoo!  That was a GREAT game.  So exciting.  Kept it pretty close for the most part.  I think that rookie who intercepted the ball for us should be MVP.  If not for that one play we would have probably lost.  But woot!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 1, 2015)

Plasmaball said:


> great fucking game...Stupid call and zero class on the guy who picks a fight.....



Nobody knows what all goes on in the trenches.... The fight didn't bother me. It was good TV.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Plasmaball said:


> great fucking game...Stupid call and zero class on the guy who picks a fight.....


I am sure he will see a smaller check after being fined...


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2015)

Six Super Bowl appearances four wins, Brady is something else.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Woo-hoo!  That was a GREAT game.  So exciting.  Kept it pretty close for the most part.  I think that rookie who intercepted the ball for us should be MVP.  If not for that one play we would have probably lost.  But woot!



The fact that you still don't even know his name..... LOL


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


You didn't enjoy Katy's fat legs?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Woo-hoo!  That was a GREAT game.  So exciting.  Kept it pretty close for the most part.  I think that rookie who intercepted the ball for us should be MVP.  If not for that one play we would have probably lost.  But woot!
> ...



Yeah, well, I'm not that great with names.  Lol.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 1, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Two hours of this BS pre game left.
> 
> THEN ...  *NE will find out what the AFC is missing on the Defensive side of the bal*l.



Didn't happen


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 1, 2015)

Stupid Bennet. I wanted to see if the Pats would get back to scrimmage or be safetied...That game still had some potential high stakes drama.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 1, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Six Super Bowl appearances four wins, Brady is something else.


I think lucky is the word you're looking for.

Championships being decided by dumb luck. Funny stuff


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Stupid Bennet. I wanted to see if the Pats would get back to scrimmage or be safetied...That game still had some potential high stakes drama.



After that interception the Seahawks just seem to blow themselves up. Penalty and then the fight for another penalty.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


She's a talented bombshell


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Doosh.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


The light show was the only redeeming value...brilliant!


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 1, 2015)

It's over?

It's safe to turn the TV on again?????


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I don't like her much either, but she was only on for like a minute.  Deal.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

asaratis said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I switched it over to Star Trek on FXM...


----------



## asaratis (Feb 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Stupid Bennet. I wanted to see if the Pats would get back to scrimmage or be safetied...That game still had some potential high stakes drama.


...and a shitload of money changed hands!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2015)

asaratis said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I liked that lion or tiger thing she first came in on.  That thing was pretty cool.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Taylor Swift will play next year or the year after and one up her....Book it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 1, 2015)

What time does the new show, *Whining by Losers*, begin on CNN?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Is she getting thick? She won't be hot in 20 yes. 

Like Kathleen turner.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Taylor Swift?  Lol.  She sucks.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I love her. 
I like the way she gets into her songs.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 1, 2015)

I can hardly wait for Super Bowl....

*L

*


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yea right. Who would you have instead? I would pick r kelly


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Kathleen Turner? Dafuq?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


She will have waddlers, but nothing compared to the saddle bags that Kim Kardashian will have in 15 years...


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Commercials weren't that good?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I'll take her over KP.... jmo.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



The good ones you'll see in the upcoming months; so why be in a hurry to see a commercial you'll eventually see?

I paid them no mind accordingly.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


My brothers right about Kim. She's probably got a fat ass and legs if you don't airbrush or hide it under a dress.

Sometimes her and Nikki manash look too big. Sometimes


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Meh, everyone always makes such a big deal out of the commercials.  That's not why I watch the game.    I couldn't care less about commercials to be honest.  I don't usually pay much attention to them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 1, 2015)

I just saw Carrol say that the interception play was changed from run to a pass based on the NE goal line formation? Not sure I'm buying that. He then said that they would have ran on 3rd and 4th down. I could see 3rd; but 4th? Not so sure about that. Really though, they had three plays to bang it in with Lynch and the Pats D-Line was far from dominant. And Wilson is not a QB that is great at throwing it into a tight spot like that. It's easy to second guess; but not the right play calling imo.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2015)

You can see the moment his heart breaks.  Lol.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I just saw Carrol say that the interception play was changed from run to a pass based on the NE goal line formation? Not sure I'm buying that. He then said that they would have ran on 3rd and 4th down. I could see 3rd; but 4th? Not so sure about that. Really though, they had three plays to bang it in with Lynch and the Pats D-Line was far from dominant. And Wilson is not a QB that is great at throwing it into a tight spot like that. It's easy to second guess; but not the right play calling imo.



You are correct.  The ball wasn't THAT poorly thrown.  The receiver didn't give himself enough separation to catch the ball and he made no effort to make sure the defensive guy didn't intercept it.  The REAL mistake was whoever put that inexperienced player in THAT position.  It would have been an easy ball to knock down by an experienced player.  The rookie was in over his head and Bevell didn't take THAT into account when calling the play.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 1, 2015)

I DO hope Bevell gets another job somewhere else.  He cost my team an easy Super Bowl victory.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I just saw Carrol say that the interception play was changed from run to a pass based on the NE goal line formation? Not sure I'm buying that. He then said that they would have ran on 3rd and 4th down. I could see 3rd; but 4th? Not so sure about that. Really though, they had three plays to bang it in with Lynch and the Pats D-Line was far from dominant. And Wilson is not a QB that is great at throwing it into a tight spot like that. It's easy to second guess; but not the right play calling imo.



They are a run team, not a pass team, they got cute and gambled like they did going into the half, this time the gamble cost them the game.


----------



## hortysir (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> I can hardly wait for Super Bowl....
> 
> *L
> *


They'll fuck that up too

LC?

XXLXX?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 1, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw Carrol say that the interception play was changed from run to a pass based on the NE goal line formation? Not sure I'm buying that. He then said that they would have ran on 3rd and 4th down. I could see 3rd; but 4th? Not so sure about that. Really though, they had three plays to bang it in with Lynch and the Pats D-Line was far from dominant. And Wilson is not a QB that is great at throwing it into a tight spot like that. It's easy to second guess; but not the right play calling imo.
> ...



It was rookie on rookie crime to be fair....but yea, I don't think the receive even accounted for a crashing defender. Against a tougher defense, that might have been the call. But NE was consistently not penetrating the line. They should have been going Lynch all the way.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2015)

To blame the loss for the end of the game screw up is silly.

Why did Seattle let NE comeback from 10 down with only 8 plus minutes to play.

They put themselves into that position. To say that is why they lost is over simplistic.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 2, 2015)

Seahawks Dot Com won't show the pass.  Pussies!!!  Way to own it assholes !!!

They ALWAYS show clips of the important plays.  

I find this omission very telling!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 2, 2015)

Seahawks defense looked like the best of all-time. This year, they looked like nothing special.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 2, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Seahawks Dot Com won't show the pass.  Pussies!!!  Way to own it assholes !!!
> 
> They ALWAYS show clips of the important plays.
> 
> I find this omission very telling!



 I don't know if you mean the individual play clip. But I watched the game highlights and the INT was not edited out.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 2, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Seahawks defense looked like the best of all-time. This year, they looked like nothing special.



Brady cut them up in the fourth quarter.


----------



## featherlite (Feb 2, 2015)

In spite of all their questionable shenanigans...they are a bad ass team. So, congrats to the Patriots.

WHY was that call made? Why why why .... mistakes are made all the time, but that was the dumbest mistake ever.

Id still take a quarter back with heart and soul, over a quarter back with a painted on smirk and mannequin looking demeanor...any day lol


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

featherlite said:


> In spite of all their questionable shenanigans...they are a bad ass team. So, congrats to the Patriots.
> 
> WHY was that call made? Why why why .... mistakes are made all the time, but that was the dumbest mistake ever.
> 
> Id still take a quarter back with heart and soul, over a quarter back with a painted on smirk and mannequin looking demeanor...any day lol



I think 4 Superbowl rings proves who has heart and soul.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry, if I'm being a bit of an ass, but I'm just sick of this crap.  All the haters never want to give the Patriots credit for being a great team.  It's always ANOTHER reason why the Pats won.  Well, sorry, haters, but the 4 Superbowl rings proves you WRONG.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sorry, if I'm being a bit of an ass, but I'm just sick of this crap.  All the haters never want to give the Patriots credit for being a great team.  It's always ANOTHER reason why the Pats won.  Well, sorry, haters, but the 4 Superbowl rings proves you WRONG.


Totally!

All the hype about the balls being deflated was bullshit.  The Patriots could have won that game using bowling balls!  The Colts literally SUCKED that day.

PV=nrT

^^^^That's why the pressure in the balls went down.


Go PATRIOTS!!!


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 2, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Seahawks Dot Com won't show the pass.  Pussies!!!  Way to own it assholes !!!
> ...



Ya much of what I was looking for earlier is now posted.  Maybe I was so pissed I couldn't see straight.  I don't know.  I doubt I will ever get over that play as long as I am alive.  I take my Hawks pretty seriously.  That was a real kick in the nuts.  They even had a real opportunity to pull it out of the fire and Bennett


ChrisL said:


> Sorry, if I'm being a bit of an ass, but I'm just sick of this crap.  All the haters never want to give the Patriots credit for being a great team.  It's always ANOTHER reason why the Pats won.  Well, sorry, haters, but the 4 Superbowl rings proves you WRONG.



All it proved was that you didn't have to slice your wrists last night.  Let's not lose perspective!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I KNEW the Patriots were going to win.  I told you so, didn't I?  You should have listened to me and put your money on the Pats, the guaranteed win.  Lol.


----------

